# Robot tandem Bicycle partner



## burk (May 5, 2010)

For those who have difficulty finding a motivated partner  
http://rainyisland.org/joules/Joules_Home_Page.html


----------



## f1oored (Jan 16, 2005)

How much does he weigh and what is his max watt output? Thats all I need to know.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I think a motorized "bike" would be simpler.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

makes me wonder what he has in his bedroom


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this was the cancellara prototype.


----------

